# Taiwan Trip - Tiny Bottle With Plant and Fish



## Pizzle (May 24, 2011)

In January my family and I went to Taiwan to visit and do some sightseeing. While I wasn't there to see fish, I did end up finding a few interesting things that I want to share with you.

There was a small glass bottle with a plant in it above the urinal at the Ciaotou Sugar Refinery Train Station of the Kaohsiung MRT. As I enjoy plants, I of course chose the urinal closest to the plant. To my amazement I noticed that there were at least two tiny fish in the bottle. I circled one of the fish in the middle picture. I realize that the picture is blurry so it is hard to see the fish, but it is the only picture I took in which a fish is visible. I don't know anything about the maintenance done on this tiny bottle or what the fish eat. The bathroom was very clean so I guess that the water in the bottle is changed everyday. The plant appears to be a common plant which we call pothos ivy or devils ivy here in the U.S. I have some sticking out of the HOB of my Tanganyika tank. I don't want to encourage somebody to try putting a fish into such a small bottle but it really blew my mind, so I want to share it.

























I have a few more fish related pictures to share from this trip. My next post, which will probably on Tuesday, will have cichlids.


----------



## DIAMOND_CICHLIDS (Sep 22, 2011)

The fish is probably eating the roots of the plants


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

DIAMOND_CICHLIDS said:


> The fish is probably eating the roots of the plants


That's unlikely. Golden Pothos produces a toxin that makes it undesirable to eat. The plant eats nitrates like no tomorrow though so the roots are actually consuming the waste by-product produced by the fish.

I use the same principle in my tank to help keep nitrates under control.


----------



## DIAMOND_CICHLIDS (Sep 22, 2011)

I don't know much about those plants, i know some fish will eat roots of plants, i just guessed it was the case in there....


----------



## Husnain (Nov 17, 2009)

In my region we call this plant "Money Plant". I used to put a branch of this plant in my small aquarium when I was a kid and it used to grow its roots in few days.


----------



## Pizzle (May 24, 2011)

On the next day of the trip we went to Taijiang National Park, which is in the city of Tainan. The main attraction at the park is a boat tour of the estuary. If you ever find yourself in Tainan, I recommend this national park and the boat tours. Near the boat tour operator is a large temple and across the street from the temple is a small pond. There were some beautifully colored cichlids in the pond. I am hoping that someone can ID them. I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t know about the salt content of the pond but it is near the ocean and estuary and I did see a crab in the pond.
















Here is a picture of the pond with the temple in the background.








Inside of the temple was this custom built aquarium. The aquarium surrounds the wooden ship so that the goldfish can swim laps around the ship. 








This last photo was taken on one of the boat tours. It follows this narrow man made channel to a gate where many years ago a toll would have to be paid in order to pass through to the sea.









Since this is the photography section, I should note that all of the photos were taken using a Canon A530 in the auto mode. It is just a good old point and shoot.


----------

